# smpw/snow shed



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

At this time it is not finished....but made up this slide show of construction and figured I'd post it and add to it later.   I used the same system for building as I did for my last tunnel....worked pretty well for both builds for me.
 
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=dc184c5a.pbw
 
Been a while since I posted anything....so not sure how I added pictures the last time...hope this works.
Garry  NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

*RE: smpw/rock shed*

Oops...finger slipped....should read snow shed....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: smpw/rock shed*

Great job, Garry. I like your innovations.

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: smpw/rock shed*

Yea.....but does it weigh 480 bls like mine























































Yours looks like a much better way than mine.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: smpw/rock shed*

Shed is looking good Garry!!! 

JJ, you have a backhoe to move those things around with...and that is cheating....  

Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great! Good thinking using that foam inside it.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job Garry! Foam was a good idea.


JJ I believe you hold the record for the heaviest tunnel that had to be moved.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

JJ's isn't just a tunnel....it is also a snake cooling station...he's very thoughtful!









Garry


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Gary, 

Nice work... 

There is a simpler way to remove Styrofoam; I noted the paddle bit, drill and manual labor. Just an alternative but with caveats, a squirt bottle and acetone, MEK or gasoline works wonders. The foam melts away instantly! I'm sure you know this already; all of the chemical matrixes noted are flammable, that said this method has its merits. 

Michael


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Today....to see if it works....I deleted some pictures from the slide show and added some newer ones....seems it worked! Will add newer ones as it comes closer to being finished.


I thought of using chemicals to remove the foam...cause it is so close to my fish ponds I was reluctant to try. If I do more ...I think I would try ...as dissolving it would be less messy and most likely quicker too! 

Garry


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary,

That is one nice looking slide shed, you could even run a water feature over it. Just my two cents worth, but I think that the method that you are using to remove the foam is probably the best. Once you dissolve the foam what do you do with the resulting glop? You just cant throw it in the trash, you really should not burn it, so before you go down that route think of what you are going to do with the glop. One way to make the drill method work better is to use a shop vac to vacuum up the mess as you remove the foam. Another thought is to cover the foam with saran wrap and then you should be able to pull it out.


Andre


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not sure...but I think when the concrete is poured over the foam...the weight compresses the foam some, so even with saran wrap or some other material to coat the foam...I really don't know if it would come out easy. For that shed there are 2 1/2 bags of ready concrete mix...at 60lbs a bag...not counting the added water...lot of weight sitting on top of and beside that foam. Might be worth a try however...nothing to lose








in trying.
Garry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking Good Garry!!!! 

Chris


----------

